# Diagnosis codes for nonunion subtalar joint fusion



## Lion21@ (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a patient that's come in 11 months status post subtalar joint fusion. Conformation from CT scan nonunion subtalar joint. The original diagnosis for surgery was osteoarthritis.

How would you code the nonunion? 
Do I code this as a complication T84.9XXA (unspecified complication of internal orthopedic prosthetic device, implant and graft) or am I missing it? 

Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2015)

Look at M96.0 Pseudarthrosis after fusion or arthrodesis or Z98.1 Arthrodesis status.


----------



## LisaG81 (Dec 13, 2015)

I agree with M96.0 - pseudoarthrosis is another term for nonunion


----------

